
Amazon Gets the Wrath of Paris Town Hall (French) - tajen
http://www.lefigaro.fr/secteur/high-tech/2016/06/19/32001-20160619ARTFIG00127-amazon-s-attire-les-foudres-de-la-mairie-de-paris.php
======
tajen
[https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=fr&tl=en&js=y&prev...](https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=fr&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.lefigaro.fr%2Fsecteur%2Fhigh-
tech%2F2016%2F06%2F19%2F32001-20160619ARTFIG00127-amazon-s-attire-les-foudres-
de-la-mairie-de-paris.php&edit-text=)

> "This operation may seriously destabilize the Parisian trade balances" the
> Mayor ton, who regrets not having been informed of the arrival of Prime Now
> "a few days before launch." The municipality intends to refer the matter to
> the legislature, citing "the need to establish, by law, be able safeguards
> to ensure that such services come to constitute unfair competition against
> traders and craftsmen"

> The municipality requires the US company to be exemplary on its HR policy,
> the amounts of pollution emitted by its delivery vehicles and on maintaining
> the quality of life of people living near the storage center.

Also, my 3 local supermarkets refuse to switch on their automated checkout
when there's fewer than 4 people queueing at human registers. Question, as a
French citizen: Should I just give up on France?

